# Mistblower



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

I would like to eradicate all insects this year with talstar p. I have a chapin battery backpack sprayer and an ego leaf blower. Was considering rubberbanding the wand nozzle to the leaf blower to make a makeshift mistblower. Anyone ever try something like this? Or can you recommend a good mistblower under $300?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

This is the one that I use: https://www.misterduster.com/mistblower_duster_p/868.htm

It's not top of the line but any means but it gets used often and gets the job done. I use it as an insecticide applicator and a leaf blower. I've only had it for a year, but I haven't had any issues at all with it.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

I have the same one. We were paying a mosquito misting service for a couple yrs to keep the pool usable into the evening and we were pleased with the results.

Until my buddy linked me to a site selling blowers, he wanted me to look at some model when I spotted the mist blowers and remarked to my wife how they weren't as pricey as I'd expected. A couple months later my wife asked how much they cost as the mosquito service was running $800yr.

I managed to pick it up when ebay was giving out those 20% codes a couple yrs ago. If it dies I'll lay out the dough for a stihl or solo.

Pro's: it works

Con's: painfully loud and heavy.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I'd like to see someone test this.
Thats what it seems like the actual foggers are.

But the Stihl SR200 sprayer is "only" $399. Probably the next thing I'll try to justify getting. :lol:

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/sprayers/backpack-sprayers/sr200/


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

craigdt said:


> I'd like to see someone test this.
> Thats what it seems like the actual foggers are.
> 
> But the Stihl SR200 sprayer is "only" $399. Probably the next thing I'll try to justify getting. :lol:
> ...


That only $100 more than I paid for the china direct model, not a bad price. Post an after action report so we know how it works.

The misting of the shrubs, trees, walls and under the deck (shady spots they hang out) is definitely a kick butt method of application. My kids might get 1 mosquito bite in our yard during an evening, they return from play at the neighbors with 3-4 on each leg/arm.

I'm pleased with the results of mine but as far as comfort goes it leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

craigdt said:


> I'd like to see someone test this.
> Thats what it seems like the actual foggers are.
> 
> But the Stihl SR200 sprayer is "only" $399. Probably the next thing I'll try to justify getting. :lol:
> ...


That's the model I have. We had the yard treated for mosquitos once at an introductory rate. Even with the cost of chemicals we broke even in under 2 years. I've had it for 6-7 years now.


----------



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

I use this at a 1oz per gallon in my backpack sprayer.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Jay20nj said:


> I would like to eradicate all insects this year with talstar p. I have a chapin battery backpack sprayer and an ego leaf blower. Was considering rubberbanding the wand nozzle to the leaf blower to make a makeshift mistblower. Anyone ever try something like this? Or can you recommend a good mistblower under $300?


Someone posted a pic of a similar diy assembly on this forum somewhere...


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

zenmower said:


> I use this at a 5oz per gallon in my backpack sprayer.


I use virtually the same product at 1oz per gallon, It works. 5oz seems heavy


----------



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

Saint Louisan said:


> zenmower said:
> 
> 
> > I use this at a 5oz per gallon in my backpack sprayer.
> ...


Mistype, 1 oz per gallon, 5 gallon sprayer.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

anybody order a Invatech Italia from misterduster lately? Long story short, they stated everything was in stock and shipped within 24 hours with 2 day shipping.

Well that was a week ago and I can't get a hold of anybody phone or email. Left a phone message last week and emailed at the end of the week. Figured I'd hear something by today. My card was charged, so I know there wasn't a problem there. Just wondering if anybody else has been waiting?


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Ha, 20 min after I post this I get a shipping email. This is good


----------

